# Christmas Carol 3D



## BEA2LS (Nov 13, 2009)

Has anyone seen it in IMAX 3 d? i have not seen an IMAX movie since I was a kid! was it good? i might go this weekend.


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Nov 23, 2009)

no one can beat a muppets christmas carol !! So I wont be seeing this. How many versions do we need ...really ??


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 23, 2009)

my favorite is the one with donald duck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i didn't end up seeing it btu still want to.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 23, 2009)

I saw the 3D version and loooooved it! I'm a huge fan of the Christmas Carol book though, I've read it many times and it always makes me feel good. 

The new version stayed pretty true to the book which made me happy. This one and the Donald Duck one tie on top for me


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 23, 2009)

I saw it, it was pretty cool. I liked it a lot.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_my favorite is the one with donald duck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i didn't end up seeing it btu still want to._

 

That's my favorite too!! I kept expecting Cratchit to be Mickey Mouse, haha.


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 24, 2009)

I still really want to see this. I'm waiting to see it with my mom during Thanksgiving weekend when I visit my parents. I loved the story as a kid, I like Jim Carrey, and I finally feel like "real" 3d is out. When I saw Monsters vs Aliens this summer it was the first time I really enjoyed a 3d movie. A lot has changed since I was a kid in the 3d world, if you haven't seen a 3d movie in a long time then Christmas Carol might be a good one.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 24, 2009)

I also love the book, i am excited to see it still!


----------

